# laminated panels to replace glass in sunroom?



## pepar (May 22, 2011)

We have a 20-yr old four seasons sunroom with some of the original glass panels. While the roof does not leak, the panels "failed" a long time ago and provide no R-value, don't block UV and look like #$%^& to boot.

I contacted the manufacturer about replacing the glass panels with laminated foam panels and was told yes ... and they were a "little" less expensive than the glass.

That sounded bogus (and self-serving) to me and I decided to research it on my own.  Sooo, here I am!

Should I not be able to purchase aluminum/foam laminated panels for a fraction of the cost of their "special" glass?

TIA!

Jeff


----------



## joecaption (May 22, 2011)

Well since no one here can see what you have it's hard to say.
Why would you want to remove windows and have solid panels? No light, no view.


----------



## pepar (May 22, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Well since no one here can see what you have it's hard to say.
> Why would you want to remove windows and have solid panels? No light, no view.





			
				pepar said:
			
		

> While the roof does not leak, the panels "failed" a long time ago and provide no R-value, don't block UV and look like #$%^& to boot.



I.e., the seals failed and moisture has leaked in and deteriorated the formerly chemically treated poly film that was suspended in between the two panes of glass (they are Four Seasons Heat Mirror glass panels). So they need replaced.  We don't need light coming in the roof and I expect that laminated panels will cost a fraction of what Four Seasons charges for the glass.

Jeff


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2011)

Up hear the local window repair company offer a few solutions.


----------



## pepar (May 24, 2011)

nealtw said:


> Up hear the local window repair company offer a few solutions.


Thanks, I never thought of that.  I wonder if they would be able to supply solid panels laminated from aluminum and foam?

Jeff


----------



## inspectorD (May 25, 2011)

I can find those at my local greenhouse supply store. They sell many different types of reflective, and plexiglass panels also.
Good luck.


----------



## pepar (May 25, 2011)

Tomorrow morning there is someone from a local glass company coming to take a look, and I have spoken to both a CA online sunroom company (sunroom.com) and a local glass supplier.  All three of them seem to know about replacing panels in Four Seasons sunrooms and using baked enamel aluminum over foam laminated panels.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

